# Pressemeldung: Neuer Köder bringt Freddy den Traumhecht



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2016)

Pressemeldung

*Neuer Köder bringt Freddy den Traumhecht​*







Tostedt. 
Einen Köder zu entwickeln, der großen Hechten gefällt, ist keine einfache Sache. Seit Winter 2015 sind Freddy Harbort und das Quantum-Team damit beschäftigt, einen speziellen Verführer zu gestalten, der dieser Aufgabe gerecht wird. 

Freddy, der selbst direkt an den Entwicklungen beteiligt war, wollte einen Köder haben, der in möglichst vielen Situationen und Gewässer in Europa solide funktioniert und eben kapitale Hechte und natürlich auch große Zander gleichermaßen gut anspricht. 

Keine einfache Aufgabe, doch als der erste Prototyp des 22cm langen Yolo Pike Shads von Quantum per Express-Post in seinem Briefkasten lag, blieb nicht viel Zeit zum Philosophieren: Nur am Wasser zeigt sich, was ein neuer Köder wirklich kann. 

Knapp eine Woche später erhielt Quantum-Produktmanager Adrian Prus die WhatsApp Mitteilung von Freddy: 
“Neuer persönlicher Hechtrekord auf den Yolo Shad Prototypen in der Farbe ‚Roach‘!“ 

Wenig später erreichten die Firmenzentrale schließlich die Fotos eines 130 cm langen Hechtes, den Freddy während einer kurzen Angeltour in einem westdeutschen Vereinssee fing. 

Der See ist nur wenige Hektar groß, hat aber schon zuvor einige kapitale Fische bis 120 cm Länge ans Tageslicht gebracht. 

Während des Drills dieses Fisches war jedoch schnell klar, dass es sich um einen Ausnahmefisch handeln musste. Laut Freddy nahm der Hecht auffällig viel Schnur und zog oberflächennah bis in die Mitte einer Bucht, wo er schließlich direkt neben einem vorbei fahrenden Paddelboot das Wasser schaumig schlug. Der Paddler kam mit einem Schrecken davon. 

Das Vermessen im Liegen ergab eine Länge von knapp über 130cm. Fänger und Fotograf waren nach eigenen Angaben vom Glück überwältigt. 

Der neue Erfolgsköder „Yolo-Shad“ hat ein schlankes Profil mit vergleichsweise festem Gummi, wodurch er stark kippelt und auch bei langsamem Zug perfekt läuft. 

Das Quantum Team gratuliert Freddy zu seinem neuen persönlichen Hechtrekord. Der Yolo-Shad kommt Ende November in den Handel.


----------



## Luidor (30. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemelduung: Neuer Köder bringt Freddy den Traumhecht*

Wäre das Bild nicht nachbearbeitet worden käme es realistisch rüber.
 So mag das Hechtlein vielleicht um den Meter rum sein oder die Hand des Fängers entspricht halt durch Mutation nicht der Relation des restlichen Körpers.


----------



## Blechinfettseb (30. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemelduung: Neuer Köder bringt Freddy den Traumhecht*



Luidor schrieb:


> Wäre das Bild nicht nachbearbeiten. es realistisch rüber.
> So mag das Hechtlein vielleicht um den Meter rum sein oder die Hand des Fängers entspricht halt durch Mutation nicht der Relation des restlichen Körpers.



Immer das Geleiher mit dem nachbearbeiten.....
Das is ganz einfach ein weit vorgehaltener fisch, fotografiert aus kurzer Entfernung mit einem Objektiv mit kleiner Brennweite. Und der is auch definitiv uber 110cm.


----------



## Luidor (30. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemelduung: Neuer Köder bringt Freddy den Traumhecht*

Jo sieht trotzdem scheixxe und unnatürlich aus


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemelduung: Neuer Köder bringt Freddy den Traumhecht*

Richtig schön lang#6#6#6




























Jedenfalls die Arme.


(PS: Trotzdem toller Fisch.)


----------



## Angler9999 (30. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Köder bringt Freddy den Traumhecht*

Toller Robo Hecht.
Petri


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (30. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemelduung: Neuer Köder bringt Freddy den Traumhecht*



Luidor schrieb:


> Wäre das Bild nicht nachbearbeitet worden käme es realistisch rüber.
> So mag das Hechtlein vielleicht um den Meter rum sein oder die Hand des Fängers entspricht halt durch Mutation nicht der Relation des restlichen Körpers.




Langsam sollte man sich dran gewöhnt haben...ist nämlich das normale Standardfoto  Mir sagts auch nicht so ganz zu wegen dem Größenverhältnis, Hintergrund. Muss jeder selbst wissen...gibt schlechteres


----------



## Taxidermist (30. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Köder bringt Freddy den Traumhecht*

Petri zum kapitalen Hecht!

Ich kann nirgendwo den neuen Wunderköder sehen, wird der nicht normalerweise dekorativ im Maulwinkel eingehängt?

Jürgen


----------



## Dennis Knoll (30. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Köder bringt Freddy den Traumhecht*

Ein klasse Fisch, den der Freddy da Mal wieder aus dem Wasser gezogen hat.

Und auch die Präsentation finde ich klasse, denn der Fisch ist im Vordergrund und man sieht die Freude beim Angler. Zwei wichtige Punkte, die ein Bild schön machen. Wie ich finde. Subjektivität und so.

@Taxidermist
Es handelt sich um einen Prototypen, daher vermute ich, wird man da nichts präsentieren.


----------



## exil-dithschi (30. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Köder bringt Freddy den Traumhecht*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich kann nirgendwo den neuen Wunderköder sehen, wird der nicht normalerweise dekorativ im Maulwinkel eingehängt?


den kannst du auf seiner facebookseite bewundern, da gibbet auch die erklärung zur bildbearbeitung...


----------



## Taxidermist (30. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Köder bringt Freddy den Traumhecht*

@Exil dithschi, danke für den Hinweis, werde mich dennoch dafür nicht bei fratzebook anmelden!

Jürgen


----------



## Santy (30. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Köder bringt Freddy den Traumhecht*

Peinlicher geht's kaum...

"Pressemeldung" und dann billigstes Werbegefasel des Werbepartners verbreiten. Gut gemacht Thomas#6


----------



## Ruti Island (30. September 2016)

Petri zum Traumhecht, auch wenn die Präsentation nicht meins ist, soll das jeder so machen wie er will.

Dieser Yolo Shad sieht aus wie eine Kombination aus SG Herring Shad und Daiwa Duckfin Live Shad, brauche ich also nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Andal (30. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Köder bringt Freddy den Traumhecht*

Nein, ich werde mir diesen Köder garantiert nicht kaufen und wenn noch so ein Radau um das Dingens gemacht wird.


----------



## kati48268 (30. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Köder bringt Freddy den Traumhecht*



Santy schrieb:


> Peinlicher geht's kaum...
> "Pressemeldung" und dann billigstes Werbegefasel des Werbepartners verbreiten. Gut gemacht Thomas#6


Was hast du denn geraucht, was dich so runterbringt?!
Die Meldung ist doch klar als Pressemeldung tituliert.
Der Unterschied zu z.B. Printmedien ist hier dazu:
man kann über die von Firmen, Institututionen, etc. herausgegebene Nachricht diskutieren.


----------



## Santy (30. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Köder bringt Freddy den Traumhecht*

Unter Pressemeldung lief hier bis vor Kurzem noch ausschließlich Relevantes zu Angelpolitik und so'n Scheiss. Deswegen...wiki kenn ich auch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Köder bringt Freddy den Traumhecht*

Offtopic an:
Nur zur Klarstellung, da es schon klar ist, dass nicht jeder die Struktur vom Forum oder den thematischen Unterschied der Foren oder Unterschiede zwischen Pressemeldung und redaktionellen Inhalten kennen kann. 

Unter Pressemeldung läuft schon immer das, was uns als Pressemeldung  geschickt wird von Unternehmen, Medien, Verbänden, Vereinen, Politik etc. .

Und zwar schon seit 10 Jahren (einfach gucken hier im Unterforum, ist alles noch da)..

Und das ist dann entsprechend gekennzeichnet, da wir nicht wie viele andere Medien Pressemeldungen als eigenen Inhalt ausgeben.

Und Politikthemen (ausser eben, es sind Pressemeldungen) werden im Forum Politik/Verbände eingestellt..

Offtopic aus


----------



## Purist (30. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Köder bringt Freddy den Traumhecht*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zu z.B. Printmedien ist hier dazu:
> man kann über die von Firmen, Institututionen, etc. herausgegebene Nachricht diskutieren.



Genau das sollten wir tun. 
Ich halte diese Meldung für Realsatire. Nicht weil darin Werbung platziert wird, sondern mit welchen Begründungen und Angaben man dabei hantiert und was sich jeder halbwegs erfahrene Angler dabei denkt.

Den Hechtköder, der solide funktioniert und große Zander gleichermaßen anspricht, gibt's seit bestimmt 150 Jahren, den muss man nicht mehr erfinden. Folglich kann das auch keine schwere Aufgabe sein. 

Nun wird mit diesem "Wunderköder" doch tatsächlich innerhalb kürzester Zeit ein 130cm Hecht gefangen, in einem wenige Hektar großen Vereinssee, der zuvor schon einige 120cm große Hechte zu Tage brachte. Was sagt das über den Köder? Nichts, außer, dass der Teamangler damit ziemlich gezielt auf Großhechte geht und schwupps natürlich in einem See, der ohnehin für derartige Hechtgrößen bekannt ist, den größten fangen muss. 

Nun hat er im Drill noch Paddelbootfahrer verängstigt, die mit dem Schrecken davon kamen... :q

Worte über das Foto erspare ich mir, weil das 08/15 ist.
Stellt sich nur noch die Frage, wer den Yolo-Shad jetzt unbedingt im November kaufen soll. Ich bin da leider schon lange raus (gewachsen)


----------



## Reg A. (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemelduung: Neuer Köder bringt Freddy den Traumhecht*

Schöner Hecht (evtl. ein bisschen schlank für die Länge, aber bei den nach wie vor herrschenden eher sommerlichen Temperaturen auch nicht verwunderlich), geiles Bild (kann da Biberpelz nur recht geben), und die Freude über den Fisch sieht man dem Fänger (den ich vorher nicht kannte) auch noch an. Von daher 
-> Petri zum neuen PB!

Und es ist doch völlig Wumpe, ob's nun ein bisschen Werbecharakter hat oder nicht; klar hätte der Fisch vermutlich auch nen anderen Köder genommen, aber auch der Fänger muss ja irgendwie seine Brötchen verdienen 
Das schmälert aber nicht den Fang eines Ausnahmefisches!

Womit ich nunmal gar nichts anfangen kann sind solche Aussagen:



Luidor schrieb:


> Wäre das Bild nicht nachbearbeitet worden käme es realistisch rüber.
> So mag das Hechtlein vielleicht um den Meter rum sein oder die Hand des Fängers entspricht halt durch Mutation nicht der Relation des restlichen Körpers.



Sorry Luidor, aber dann stimmt entweder dein Augenmaß nicht, und/oder du hast keine Erfahrung mit Großhechten. Auf dem Bild kann man ja ganz klar erkennen (auch ohne nachträgliche Bearbeitung), dass zwischen Bauch- und Afterflossenansatz des Hechtes zwei ausgewachsene Männerhände Platz haben. Und das ist nunmal nicht der Fall bei nem Hecht (pi mal Daumen) unter 1,20. Hätte der Fisch "nur" nen guten Meter, dann müsste der Fänger ja die Hände eines maximal Sechsjährigen haben! Etwas mehr Bescheidenheit, weniger Fischneid und eine realistischere (Selbst- und) Fremdwahrnehmung würde manchem echt nicht schaden #d


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Köder bringt Freddy den Traumhecht*



Purist schrieb:


> Worte über das Foto erspare ich mir,




Ist trotzdem eine unangenehme Sache die man in Verbindung mit großen Fischen in letzter Zeit öfter sieht.

Mir schaut das nach einem tonischen Krampf der Kiefermuskulatur aus, im Volksmund auch Maulsperre genannt!|kopfkrat


----------

